# Two great webinars



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure if any of you participate in webinars., but I'd like to help promote this site of one of our IAABC members. These two speakers are super. Here;s her post.

Two GREAT New Webinars in our Lecture Series
1. Measuring Behavior and Temperament in Dogs: New Methods and
Applications, Speaker: Dr. James Serpell
2. Dealing with Cabin Fever in Pets, Speaker: Dr. Sally Foote, DVM

December 5, 2012 
7:00-8:30 PM EST
Live online-to be recorded
CEU's Available
http://www.e-trainingfordogs.com/20...erament-in-dogs-new-methods-and-applications/
Speaker: Dr. James Serpell
Studies suggest that behavior problems are one of the most important
reasons why people abuse, abandon, disown or euthanize companion dogs.
Improved knowledge of the distribution and causes of behavior problems
in the pet dog population could therefore contribute greatly to the
welfare of dogs worldwide. This presentation will outline how and why
the C-BARQ was originally developed and validated, and will describe
some of the intriguing ways it is currently being used to improve our
understanding of canine behavior and behavior problems.

December 11, 2012 
6:30-8:00 PM EST
Live online-to be recorded
CEU's Available
http://www.e-trainingfordogs.com/2012/11/dealing-with-cabin-fever-in-pets/
Speaker: Dr. Sally Foote
Dealing with Cabin Fever in Pets- This presentation by Dr. Sally J.
Foote, one of the few American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior
(AVSAB) veterinarians will show the participant how to help a dog or cat
have more activity during severe winter weather to prevent behaviour
problems. Dr. Foote will present techniques to easily enrich the home
environment for both dogs and cats in the winter months including safe
exercises for pets in winter months. Sally will also discuss how to not
go nuts yourself when the weather gets bad. : ) Your pet's health and
well being depend on it!

Cheryl Aguiar, Ph.D.
President, E-Training for Dogs, Inc
Online Dog Training Courses-We Bring the Seminar to You!
Office: (970) 231-9965
[email protected]


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

That one on cabin fever looks interesting! I have a guy here who needs to be intellectually challenged or he gets into mischief!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep Rita, it's an easy rut to fall into ,in the northern parts of America.


----------

